# Gotta Have Wheels Similar to These...



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

They look like a thicker version of MSR 95 wheels


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Youd have to go Euro and order some through ebay.co.uk.
18" BLADE 5X105 ALLOY WHEELS FIT VAUXHALL ASTRA J 1.3 cdti 1.4 CHEVROLET CRUZE | eBay

They are Opel Astra OPC wheels (unfortunately, no idea how much it would be to ship but these are the best oem wheels available)


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

^^ Those look AWESOME. Oh the temptation...


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

RoadRage said:


> Youd have to go Euro and order some through ebay.co.uk.
> 18" BLADE 5X105 ALLOY WHEELS FIT VAUXHALL ASTRA J 1.3 cdti 1.4 CHEVROLET CRUZE | eBay
> 
> They are Opel Astra OPC wheels (unfortunately, no idea how much it would be to ship but these are the best oem wheels available)


Funny you mention those as I saw a Sonic with them. They say the shipping is included in the listed price. I've seen these before and am contemplating.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

RoadRage said:


> Youd have to go Euro and order some through ebay.co.uk.
> 18" BLADE 5X105 ALLOY WHEELS FIT VAUXHALL ASTRA J 1.3 cdti 1.4 CHEVROLET CRUZE | eBay
> 
> They are Opel Astra OPC wheels (unfortunately, no idea how much it would be to ship but these are the best oem wheels available)


Lovin those wheels


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Those are actually really good looking. I like the offset look.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

You know, I've been curious to see that VXR rim on a Cruze, and I've been tempted to see my rim on a Sonic. I'm going back up to meet Preloader tomorrow and Might swap wheels for a quick pic or two.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> You know, I've been curious to see that VXR rim on a Cruze, and I've been tempted to see my rim on a Sonic. I'm going back up to meet Preloader tomorrow and Might swap wheels for a quick pic or two.


Haha I was gonna tell you to swap him for a day to check out how they look, very tempted in these and as the countdown shortens to the time where I can buy wheels, these are in the top 3.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> You know, I've been curious to see that VXR rim on a Cruze, and I've been tempted to see my rim on a Sonic. I'm going back up to meet Preloader tomorrow and Might swap wheels for a quick pic or two.


You saw a Sonic in the states with those rims?...Is it a Sonic forum member? Any pics? Id love to import them, as its the best GM design (outside of the new z28)


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

Ive seen the wheels on the sonic too. Hes in part of the trifecta sonic/cruze group on facebook. Hes doin some big things to a 1.4 that he just got for his sonic

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

Here it is

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

boosted__cruze said:


> Here it is
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Beat me too it, thats him. They look great on the Sonic, now if Smurf can swap him for some pix I'll be sold.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Holy ****...nice! Im wondering how much for just the rims shipped..will have to check with the seller on ebay on those.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

IROCZILLA said:


> Beat me too it, thats him. They look great on the Sonic, now if Smurf can swap him for some pix I'll be sold.


Cant get a pick, his car is so low jacking it up to swap would end up being a chore, but you can always photoshop them on to preview.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> Cant get a pick, his car is so low jacking it up to swap would end up being a chore, but you can always photoshop them on to preview.


I had a feeling that might be a problem. Looks like that's what I'll have to do.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

.....


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

evo77 said:


> .....


You sir, are awesome.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

What size tire is on those wheels?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

225/45/18


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I like these.









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Mick said:


> I like these.
> 
> View attachment 15620
> 
> ...


What are those? They look pretty shnazy.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Wortec wheels, look them up on Facebook. Not sure what happened to their website. Think they're in UK though not sure.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

